

How to fix America - Torkild
http://thelotteryparty.com/monkeywrenching-democracy/

======
brucefancher
Ban all PACs? So, in other words, repeal the First Ammendment. No thanks.

~~~
Torkild
I'd rather favor total transparency. All political funding straight from very
modest federal grants. Push ideas, not adverts and million dollar buses.

